# Dos and don'ts of FET -food and drink



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

This is my 4th fet. It's been a while since the last one though and I am wondering about any food or drink that I should take or avoid? I'm on a medicated fet. 

I'll cut out alcohol from the start of the tablets and try to cut down on caffeine. Anything else? Read about sweetener etc but its in everything! Do you stop alcohol from now?

Thanks x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sugarpielaura

I have held the odd glass of wine up until meds but I have a family do on sunday so think I may have a glass of wine not much tho! as my friend said after all the are shutting down your system! and she now has twins as a result of FET. 
As to food I think just eat a balanced healthy diet, lots of protein and lots of fresh fruit and veg should be fine, my clinic says just to eat healthy! when on the 2ww (hopefully I get there) I will be eating brazil nuts daily and may eat the core of a pineapple these are meant to help with implantation. 
Someone told me to drink a glass of full fat milk a day. (I'm trying this put not keen at all)

hope this helps you xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I don't drink much alcohol, but completely cut it out 2 weeks before and l drink caffeine free tea anyway and hardly drink coffee so that's ok. I just eat very healthily with lots of fruit and veg and water. Think l'll try the brazil nuts and pineapple next time!
good luck!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your replies.  

It's quite difficult to know what to do for the best. I've recently lost two stones following a diet plan and want to continue with it but also don't want to do any damage at the same time. 

Xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Woohoo 2 stone thats brilliant!!   you must be doing something right Suparpielaura!!xxxxx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I think stressing over having to eat or drink certain foods that you wouldn't normally eat, just adds to the stress of fertility treatment. I fully believe all you need to do is eat a healthy diet full of fruit and veg and go for relaxing walks.


----------

